# 2008 T31 2.0dci 4x4 engine warning light plus P2A00 code



## itfidds (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi everyone,
At the beginning of July the engine warning light came on nad stayed solid.
A friend used his OBD2 diagnostic tool and it showed the following: -

Car Scanner ELM OBD2​DTC report​Selected brand: Nissan​============1==============​P2A00​Raw code: 2A00​ECU: Engine control unit​Status: Confirmed​OBDII: Heated oxygen sensor (HO2S) 1, bank 1 - circuit range/performance​============2==============​P2A00​Raw code: 2A00​ECU: Engine control unit​Status: Validated and stored in non volatile memory, Validated fault present at time of request​OBDII: Heated oxygen sensor (HO2S) 1, bank 1 - circuit range/performance​============3==============​P2A00(00)​Raw code: 2A0000​ECU: Engine control unit​Status: Pending, Confirmed, Test failed since last DTC clear, Test not completed during this operation cycle, Warning indicator requested​OBDII: Heated oxygen sensor (HO2S) 1, bank 1 - circuit range/performance​
The local garage replaced the Lambda Sensor which was fine for 3 weeks.
Now the light has come on again and the OBD2 is reporting the following: -

Car Scanner ELM OBD2​DTC report​Selected brand: Nissan​============1==============​P0131​Raw code: 0131​ECU: Engine control unit​Status: Pending​OBDII: Heated oxygen sensor (HO2S) 1, bank 1 - low voltage​Nissan: O2 Sensor Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 1)​============2==============​P0131​Raw code: 0131​ECU: Engine control unit​Status: Validated fault present at time of request​OBDII: Heated oxygen sensor (HO2S) 1, bank 1 - low voltage​Nissan: O2 Sensor Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 1)​============3==============​P0131(00)​Raw code: 013100​ECU: Engine control unit​Status: Pending, Test failed since last DTC clear​OBDII: Heated oxygen sensor (HO2S) 1, bank 1 - low voltage​Nissan: O2 Sensor Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 1)​
So, my question is, was the replacement of the Lambda Sensor correct and if so what is the second code saying?
If the Lambda Sensor was not the correct diagnosis, has replacing it caused the second error?

Lastly, looking at these two 'issues' is it possible to make a diagnosis without taking the car to a Nissan garage?
I don't have a problem with paying a Nissan garage (although I guess the price will be steep) it is more that, living in rural Spain, the nearest dealership is over 30 miles away.
And, being Spain, it will likely be 'mañana'... which will mean dropping the car off and having someone pick me up then dropping me back at the garage when it might be ready!

So, any help or information I can get will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Did they replace it with an OE Nissan part, or at least a genuine Denso? Cheap aftermarket HO2S's are _never_ a good idea on anything Nissan. Sounds like the repair was correct but the new sensor has gone south.


----------



## itfidds (Jul 27, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Did they replace it with an OE Nissan part, or at least a genuine Denso? Cheap aftermarket HO2S's are _never_ a good idea on anything Nissan. Sounds like the repair was correct but the new sensor has gone south.


Hi and thanks for the response.
I'm going to the garage tomorrow to check.
Hopefully they will be able to show me which manufacturer they used.
I'll post back when I have an answer...


----------



## itfidds (Jul 27, 2021)

Oh dear! Welcome to Spain...
The garage couldn't tell me the make of the sensor that they fitted and are waiting for the bill from the motor factor which should show the manufacturer!

In the meantime, the particulate filter light has now come on!
We have had this in the past as much of our driving is done at low speeds - small villages and windy roads.
Normally I would take it on the moterway and give it a clear out.
Will it be OK to do that whilst the engine light is on?
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

itfidds said:


> Normally I would take it on the moterway and give it a clear out.
> Will it be OK to do that whilst the engine light is on?
> Any thoughts?


I'd be leery of that with the front O2 acting up, that's the one the ECM uses to determine rich/lean. Here in the US we have a saying about O2 sensors, the front one is for the engine and the rear one is for the government. With an inaccurate front O2, if it causes the ECM to err rich, you might be adding soot to the PF instead of getting rid of it.


----------



## itfidds (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks again for the reply.
In this case I think I'll be better to drop it off at the Nissan dealership.
More expensive, a bit of a pain getting it there and back but probably for the better?
Unless anyone has any ideas?
Thanks again


----------



## itfidds (Jul 27, 2021)

Car going to Nissan dealership this morning!
Watch this space...


----------



## itfidds (Jul 27, 2021)

OK, result from the Nissan dealership: -
The correct part was fitted however it is not a Nissan approved part and is of inferior quality.
Just as you suspected,VStar650CL - many thanks for your advice.
Bearing in mind I paid over 230€ at the local garage, the quote by the dealership is 300€ (22693-jg70a including fitting and tax) and they will provide a written report AND the old sensor...
Hoping to get it done Tuesday...


----------



## itfidds (Jul 27, 2021)

Welcome to Spain!
Tuesday has come and gone and no appointment yet at the dealership.
One of the problems with Spain? It grinds to a halt during August...


----------



## itfidds (Jul 27, 2021)

OK, so holiday time in Spain is over and the X-Trail has been to the Nissan dealer...
New O2 sensor fitted (22693-JG70A) and I have the 'old' one to take back to the garage that fitted it.
The old one has a logo with M&D which I believe is Meat & Doria - an Italian company?
However, below the logo is a potential part number (200047) which I cannot find on the M&D website.
Also, the black connector has abolutely no markings whatsoever - is this normal?
Does anyone have any experience of this brand?
Is it possible (or likely) that there are Chinese clones?
Thanks...


----------



## Viobos (Nov 27, 2021)

CUM AI REZOLVAT problema?


----------



## itfidds (Jul 27, 2021)

Viobos said:


> CUM AI REZOLVAT problema?


Sorry I do not fully understand your question - I speak English or Spanish.
However, if the question is "How did I resolve the problem" then the answer is that the Nissan dealership replaced the O2 sensor with a Nissan OEM part (22693-JG70A).
So my advice would be DO NOT use non-OEM (cheaper) parts...


----------



## Viobos (Nov 27, 2021)

itfidds said:


> Îmi pare rău, nu vă înțeleg pe deplin întrebarea - vorbesc engleză sau spaniolă.
> Cu toate acestea, dacă întrebarea este „Cum am rezolvat problema”, atunci răspunsul este că reprezentanța Nissan a înlocuit senzorul de O2 cu o piesă OEM Nissan (22693-JG70A).
> Deci sfatul meu ar fi să NU folosiți piese non-OEM (mai ieftine)...
> [/CITAT]
> Tankyou


----------



## Viobos (Nov 27, 2021)

Mulțumesc! Tankyou!


----------

